# Gitzo, Really Right Stuff or ???



## lilmsmaggie (Apr 3, 2013)

Yet another tripod question ...

I have a Manfrotto 055XPROB that I’ve been using for the past 3-4 years. It was purchased as a package along with the 496RC2 ballhead. I also have a 410 jr. geared head which I used with a 4 x 5. I’m 5’ 10” 
The longest focal length lens I currently own is the 70-300 f4/5.6L IS. I currently have a 5D MK II and T3i. 

I’m looking at Gitzo (GT3532LS) and RRS (TVC-33). 

I’m considering upgrading both the legs ( ?? ) and ballhead ( RRS BH-55 ). 

Why the BH-55? I’ve been dabbling in bird photography and notice gimbal heads being used. While I’m not sure if I want to invest in a dedicated setup that includes a gimbal head, I could either rent or go with the Wimberley Sidekick. With respect to the later, Wimberley recommends the BH-55 with the Sidekick.

I may never own a 400 f2.8L or 500 f4L but it might be nice to rent one of these without having to rent both the lens and support system.

I’m open to suggestions and recommendations.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 3, 2013)

I have the RRS TVC-33 and BH-55 (and their gimbal), the setup is wonderful and rock-solid. The Gitzo legs are also great, you really can't go wrong, although I prefer the construction of the RRS (anodized vs. painted aluminum parts, etc.).


----------



## RGF (Apr 4, 2013)

I have the BH 55 but not their Gimbal set up. I believe it attaches on the side, I perfer the Wimberley where the lens' weight is straight down. However I do have the complete panning setup and again I don't like attaching the camera/lens to a vertical clamp. May be very stable I am nervous about this set up -- looks a mistake could easily occur and the lens/camera could be fall to the ground.

As far as legs go, I have the Gitzo and am very satistified with them. There is one thing I purchased for the Gitzo legs. That is a safet plate that screws below the top plate inside the basin so that the to plate which holds the head and your camera/lens can not pull out of the legs when you carry the tripod, head, supertelelphoto lens over your shoulder. I got this a Naturescapes.net (hope it is okay say this).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 4, 2013)

RGF said:


> I have the BH 55 but not their Gimbal set up. I believe it attaches on the side, I perfer the Wimberley where the lens' weight is straight down. However I do have the complete panning setup and again I don't like attaching the camera/lens to a vertical clamp. May be very stable I am nervous about this set up -- looks a mistake could easily occur and the lens/camera could be fall to the ground.
> 
> As far as legs go, I have the Gitzo and am very satistified with them. There is one thing I purchased for the Gitzo legs. That is a safet plate that screws below the top plate inside the basin so that the to plate which holds the head and your camera/lens can not pull out of the legs when you carry the tripod, head, supertelelphoto lens over your shoulder. I got this a Naturescapes.net (hope it is okay say this).



RRS makes both a side gimbal and a full gimbal. Personally, I have the side mount; they recommended it over the full, and since then I've also used a Wimberley II - I prefer the side mount. 

I believe the newest Gitzo legs have a redesigned platform that fixes the design 'error' that makes the safety plate from Naturescapes a good idea. Regardless, the RRS platform is better designed than the older Gitzo, no risk.


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Apr 4, 2013)

Excellent! That's a good idea. Many photographers carry their tripods/cameras over their shoulder.




RGF said:


> That is a safet plate that screws below the top plate inside the basin so that the to plate which holds the head and your camera/lens can not pull out of the legs when you carry the tripod, head, supertelelphoto lens over your shoulder. I got this a Naturescapes.net (hope it is okay say this).


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Apr 4, 2013)

I attended a seminar earlier this year given by Art Morris and sponsored by Canon. 

Mr. Morris seems to be an ardent fan of Gitzo tripods. He briefly spoke about the GT3532LS and recommended anyone in attendance considering a tripod for bird photography to look at the Gitzo. I have to admit the RRS legs are very nice but more expensive than the Gitzo.

This will be the last tripod (hopefully) I'll end up buying. A full gimbal head would be ideal but very expensive.




neuroanatomist said:


> I have the RRS TVC-33 and BH-55 (and their gimbal), the setup is wonderful and rock-solid. The Gitzo legs are also great, you really can't go wrong, although I prefer the construction of the RRS (anodized vs. painted aluminum parts, etc.).


----------



## RGF (Apr 4, 2013)

lilmsmaggie said:


> I attended a seminar earlier this year given by Art Morris and sponsored by Canon.
> 
> Mr. Morris seems to be an ardent fan of Gitzo tripods. He briefly spoke about the GT3532LS and recommended anyone in attendance considering a tripod for bird photography to look at the Gitzo. I have to admit the RRS legs are very nice but more expensive than the Gitzo.
> 
> ...



Both are excellent products. Differences are degress of excellence, both will serve you well.


----------



## jasonsim (Apr 4, 2013)

I'd go with the Gitzo. But the RRS are excellent legs too. I have three Gitzo tripods and none have ever failed me. The newest is a Series 4 GT4542LS. I use a RRS BH-55 on it along with a full Wimberley Gimbal v2. The Gitzo Series 4 is rated for 55 pounds and that is probably conservative. it have larger diameter legs which reduce vibration. It has a center plate that can be removed without tools. It has 1.5 inch metal spikes built in...the rubber feet snap in over the spikes. It comes with the large wide feet so the tripod wont sink in sand (think beach). It has g-locks. Most of these items are either missing from the RRS tripods or come at an extra expense. 

I also like the fact that Gitzo's are carried by most reputable / serious camera stores the world over. So if I need a replacement part, it will be a whole lot easier to get.


----------



## hamada (Apr 4, 2013)

no offens but i really wonder that amateurs spend so much money on tripods.

don´t get me wrong i know a good tripod is essential.

i see a LOT of documentations from world famous photographers. i love to watch everything that has to do with photography.
of course GITZO is often used but i also see BENRO, MANFROTTO and the likes used by famous photographers.

for me that means, if a tripod that cost a fraction (50-33%) of a GITZO is good enough for these people they must be good enough for me? 

so what is it with these 1000+ euro tripods?
are they really worth it as photographic equipment or is it more like a louis vuitton handbag?


now i have to admit, i have a GITZO tripod and RRS ballhead myself. ;D

but it was a present from my father. 
i would not have spend that kind of money to be honest. 
and as this is my first and only tripod, i don´t have experience with cheaper tripods.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 4, 2013)

jasonsim said:


> it have larger diameter legs which reduce vibration. It has a center plate that can be removed without tools. It has 1.5 inch metal spikes built in...the rubber feet snap in over the spikes. It comes with the large wide feet so the tripod wont sink in sand (think beach). It has g-locks. Most of these items are either missing from the RRS tripods or come at an extra expense.



I'm curious - when do you remove the center plate?

As for G-locks, that's Gitzo-locks, so who else do you think would have them?  The 'gravity' part is marketing speak, as far as I can tell. They state, "The higher the load applied vertically to the leg, the stronger the lock," but that would apply to any threaded fitting. I find the RRS leg locks easier on the hands when opening/closing them, because of their shape.

Interesting that you call out the feet, though. I like the idea of spikes covered by the rubber feet, vs. having to change them out (and having to pay extra for them). Having said that, I've only rarely needed to use the spikes I have - the teardrop feet on the RRS legs are significantly wider, and shaped so that they contact the ground even at wide leg spreads. If I do need to use the spikes, the RRS ones are significantly longer and dig deeper (the threading is the same, though - so you can add RRS feet/spikes to Gitzo legs and vice versa).

Gitzo





RRS











RGF said:


> Both are excellent products. Differences are degress of excellence, both will serve you well.



This is really the bottom line - you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## GaryJ (Apr 4, 2013)

what you father bought you means you may never have to spend on a tripod again, a really good tripod in 10-15 years is still a really good tripod, a camera in 10-15 is a curio.Also some of us like good stuff, better than electric drills and hammers.


hamada said:


> no offens but i really wonder that amateurs spend so much money on tripods.
> 
> don´t get me wrong i know a good tripod is essential.
> 
> ...


----------



## jasonsim (Apr 4, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I'm curious - when do you remove the center plate?
> 
> As for G-locks, that's Gitzo-locks, so who else do you think would have them?  The 'gravity' part is marketing speak, as far as I can tell. They state, "The higher the load applied vertically to the leg, the stronger the lock," but that would apply to any threaded fitting. I find the RRS leg locks easier on the hands when opening/closing them, because of their shape.
> 
> ...



I don't remove the plate very much at all, but it does give the option to use an optional column much like the RRS. Just the swap can be made without tools. The larger feet I was referring to, that come with the new systematic tripods, look like this:






I use lots of RRS product and you are right, any of these tripods will be great. I have and use the RRS monopod. 

Kind regards,
Jason


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 4, 2013)

Those are BIG feet!


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Apr 5, 2013)

My Manfrotto legs are heavy. I would use this tripod more often if it weren’t for that. In this hobby, sooner or later you realize that a good support system for your camera/lens is key. Having shot with a large format camera, I learned just how important a solid imaging platform becomes. I may be an amateur but I’ve been at this for over 20+ years and I’d hate to lose a camera and/or lens because I was too cheap and skimped where it matters.

Hamada, your father did you a favor – chances are, you will never have to buy another tripod or ballhead. 

With bird photography, you need as much reach as you can get and/or afford. That means longer focal length lenses = bigger, heavier glass. You need a solid/stable platform to be able to handle the weight. 

At this point, my gut says go RRS all the way but as Neuro and others have pointed out, going either Gitzo/RRS, I can’t go wrong.

Thanks everyone for all the great input!






hamada said:


> no offens but i really wonder that amateurs spend so much money on tripods.
> 
> don´t get me wrong i know a good tripod is essential.
> 
> ...


----------

